# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Cổ Viện Chàm - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## thietht

Hiếm có một du khách nào đến Đà Nẵng mà quên ghé thăm Cổ Viện Chàm, bởi nơi đây hội tụ tất cả những hiện vật cổ xưa của một nền văn hóa Chăm kỳ thú… 

Nằm ở vị trí mũi tàu, ngay đoạn giao nhau giữa đường Trưng Nữ Vương và 2 Tháng 9 của TP.Đà Nẵng, Cổ Viện Chàm có một nét riêng không pha lẫn vào đâu được, vừa rất lãng mạn lại vừa cổ kính.

Nét cổ kính theo thiết kế của 2 kiến trúc sư người Pháp, xây dựng cuối những năm 20 không hề phai nhạt. Bước vào Cổ Viện Chàm tức là đã đặt chân đến với một nền văn hóa cổ xưa và hội tụ tất cả những tinh hoa của văn hóa Chăm mà những nhà nghiên cứu, khảo cổ đã dày công sưu tầm.



Cổ Viện Chàm
Từ ngoài cổng, dọc theo lối vào là hàng sứ già trổ bông trĩu cành khiến cho khung cảnh trở nên vô cùng thanh thoát và tĩnh lặng. Vào sâu bên trong là các phòng trưng bày của những cổ vật Chăm, được chia thành nhiều gian, nhưng được kết nối liên hoàn với nhau. Du khách sẽ chiêm ngưỡng tượng thần Ganésa- mình người đầu voi, những nữ thần Apsara được chạm khắc tinh tế… Những hiện vật được trưng bày theo địa điểm nơi chúng được phát hiện ra, thành các bộ sưu tập (BST) riêng biệt như: BST Quảng Nam trưng bày 32 hiện vật (thế kỷ VII-VIII và cả IX-X), BST Quảng Trị với những hiện vật từ thế kỷ thứ VII-VIII; BST Quảng Ngãi với những hiện vật được khai quật ở Chánh Lộ (Quảng Ngãi) có niên đại cuối thế kỷ X- nửa đầu XI… Đặc biệt là hơn 300 tác phẩm điêu khắc nguyên bản, là những phù điêu trang trí, đài thờ… bằng chất liệu sa thạch, đất nung được thu thập từ những đền tháp Chăm của miền Trung.




Khuôn viên khu Cổ Viện Chàm
Nơi này có hơn 300 tác phẩm điêu khắc nguyên bản làm bằng chất liệu sa thạch, đất nung...
Hai phòng trưng bày mẫu Mỹ Sơn và Đồng Dương cũng vừa được khai trương. Đây là 2 phòng trưng bày những hiện vật quý hiếm của 2 địa danh này, được sắp đặt rất hiện đại, với những kỹ thuật mới từ thiết kế đến trưng bày, ánh sáng…Đây chính là một nỗ lực do cán bộ cổ viện và những chuyên gia của trường Viễn Đông Bác Cổ (EFEO), bảo tàng Guimet, bảo tàng quốc gia Campuchia hợp tác thực hiện.









Những linh vật được trưng bày trong Cổ Viện Chàm
Chính sự sắp xếp này đã mang lại cho du khách một cái nhìn mới mẻ hơn đối với những cổ vật đã phủ một lớp bụi thời gian, qua bao nhiêu thế kỷ. Mỗi cổ vật đều được ghi chú rất cụ thể từ niên đại đến nơi khai quật, nên những ai muốn tìm hiểu về nền văn hóa Chăm xưa, đều có thể nắm bắt ít nhiều.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Kiến trúc ĐN cũng đẹp quá
Chưa đên ĐN bao giờ  :cuoi1:

----------


## Mituot

Đúng là nơi dành cho những người thích nghệ thuật

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Địa danh nghe lạ thế , chưa nghe bao giờ

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chà Vn nhiều điểm để đi thật

----------


## jhonnyboy

cổ viện này nhìn kiến trúc cũng đẹp , giống như viện bảo tàng ở HN

----------


## dienthoai

kiến trúc có vẻ gần gống đại học y hà nội

----------


## lunas2

vào đây toàn nhìn tượng với tường ak

----------


## Hunterist

Vào đây tìm hiểu văn hoá chăm thì tuyệt lun

----------


## sharing83

Khu vườn đẹp quá

----------


## dung89

Địa điểm này ở Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng lắm đây

----------

